# Sea Land Container/Piggyback build



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I had Sea Land containers/trailers in my convoys in Vietnam. I took the one B&W picture.











Thought it would be fun to build one to put on a flatcar to have in my trains. Sort of building an Army train. I was in the Transportation Corps. I made a hollow box with 1/8" x 3 1/2" pine strips. Glued that up, then applied aluminum printer plate pieces to it that I had scored with seam lines and rivet patterns. I used metal duct tape to seal the edges. I 'riveted' it also.









I used an old Delton flatcar. The trailer was from ebay. I made the fenders with some of the aluminum plate scraps.








I designed up the lettering on my computer and printed it off on ink jet vinyl, then just peel off the backing and stick it on. Same on the flatcar, had an o.d. background.
I just need to seal up the lettering with some UV clear spray. Tires have the red dust on them that we had in Vietnam.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice!

I'm still trying to get an M818 myself. I have an M35, and will probably bid on an M916 or M920 this year again.

None the less I'd love an 

M818...


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for your service & sacrifices, Jerry, my family & I appreciate you very much!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bighurt on 26 Dec 2010 09:14 PM 
Nice!

I'm still trying to get an M818 myself. I have an M35, and will probably bid on an M916 or M920 this year again.

None the less I'd love an 

M818...


SWEET! I have an M35 dumper and a G7117 (Chevy G506) with no bed; both are in bad shape and will take quite a bit to restore.

If you score an M916/920 are you going to run the HEMMT super-single tires/wheels like Soni Honneger (aka M920 on Steel Soldiers)???


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice model Jerry. I intend making several Containers myself. Try using the USA Trains Containers and putting your Foil over the sides etc and just rubbing it down with your finger, it works fine. I use a hard tipped pencil where I want more of a depth. My test results look ok.
I almost forgot, can you give me some more information on the vinyl sheets you used for printing the "SeaLand" logo please? 

HNY
Rod


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! I love the weathering and the contrast between the olive drab and the aluminum plating of the container. 
Does the trailer need some kind of extra securing or did those stand free on the flatcars?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Great detail Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. The vinyl is Papilio inkjet white waterproof vinyl. My HP printer did not like it, but my wife's Canon printed it fine, bogged down in the HP. I think I got it on ebay. I discovered if you spray it with a clear UV coating it holds up well to sun. My signs on the side of the mill I made held up well over the summer, as did the ones on my Texaco station.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks Great! 

You can order the vinyl paper direct from Papilio.com, too. I've used it outside for signs for I think three years now, and all the signs are holding up very well. There's no peeling at all, and for the most part the colors are holding very fast. I sprayed everything with Krylon's UV inhibitor, which seems to help, but being outside in the Colorado sun all day is enough to test any inks. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hard to believe these containers have been around that long. Thanks for the pics Jerry. The trailers where only held in place by the fifth wheel pin that attached to a hitch that was secured to the flat car floor. The cars did have a small side railing to keep the rear trailer tires from sliding off the side of the car. Later RJD


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 27 Dec 2010 09:25 AM 
The trailers where only held in place by the fifth wheel pin that attached to a hitch that was secured to the flat car floor. The cars did have a small side railing to keep the rear trailer tires from sliding off the side of the car. 
Thanks RJD! ;-)


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By silverstatespecialties on 26 Dec 2010 10:24 PM 
Posted By Bighurt on 26 Dec 2010 09:14 PM 
Nice!

I'm still trying to get an M818 myself. I have an M35, and will probably bid on an M916 or M920 this year again.

None the less I'd love an 

M818...


SWEET! I have an M35 dumper and a G7117 (Chevy G506) with no bed; both are in bad shape and will take quite a bit to restore.

If you score an M916/920 are you going to run the HEMMT super-single tires/wheels like Soni Honneger (aka M920 on Steel Soldiers)???

Yeah, both have have the drums modified but I do intend to follow Soni's lead. After following his M916 project I'm leaning towards that version. Although his ex Marine M916 has air suspension, the allision transmission, and big cam 3 cummins. He was dialed from the start.

Wife won't let me buy anything till we have more property... although either are a savy investment. Not a lot of guys hauling grain with 6x6's or 8x6's and in this neighborhood offroad capability is a plus.


----------

